# Some Nuedai Bubs!



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

Some photos of in house babies!

KAW Bailey X CMM Awesome litter:
Agouti Tan doe









Irish/Piebald Umbrous Abouti Tan doe









Black Tan doe









Argente (Tan?) doe









Irish/Piebald Argente Tan buck









Umbrous Agouti buck









Umbrous Argente buck









TwsT Nyrak X TwsT Curly litter:









And just for fun, I call this one "Ready? OK!"


----------



## Toast (Nov 11, 2009)

Cute! They're so adorable!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The first sevceral pix are very nice looking meeces. Nice strong tails and nice clean ears.


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

Thank you very much! (My 5 year old daughter colored the little paper hearts in the background... just wanted to clarify thats not my coloring job, lol)

I hold these guys about 5 times a day... They are going to be so super mellow, it won't even be funny. :shock:

moustress, both parents of the older litter are out of some more recent English imports. From some shipments done in 2007. They've been bred and crossed for several generations, and need some improvements, but I'm not disappointed in the bubs in the least.

I am so excited about this litter. I have to keep all the Umbrous ones to breed into my self lines to darken the color (I have some blacks I'm trying to get darker color on, and I want to be sure I have Umbrous in the line).

I checked the younger litter today, and see their fur starting to come in (well... sort of) on two of the does. I know they are Caracul... but now I see that the two bucks are Fuzzy Hairless and Caracul. And one does is Splashed. I am very surprised with this litter, as I was told I may get some weird things, and that I HAVE. The parents are both black caraculs (one is broken, the other is not). So I got quite a few surprises... I prefer to focus on PEWs, so I will be keeping the PE bubs (as I think they are all Himi or PEW) and the black eyed bub is going to a friend of mine.


----------

